# What mixed breed is this?



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Someone I know got a puppy recently and apparently he is a Sprockerpoo 
His Mum is a spoodle and his Dad a cockapoo

Anyone know what mix that is? Poodle something, but what is the somethings?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

A spoodle is a Cocker spaniel cross Poodle.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well a sprocker is a springer cross cocker - so i assume that mixed with poodle.

So a springer cross poodle, crossed with a cocker cross poodle. 

A mouthful tbh.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

A heinz by the sound of it. But maybe a mix of springer x poodle for the mum and a Cocker x poodle for the dad.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd presume it's (springer x poodle) x (cocker x poodle).


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SingingWhippet said:


> I'd presume it's (springer x poodle) x (cocker x poodle).


It's just an old fashioned mongrel in other words.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Ah! Thanks all. 

A right mix then!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Just call it a Spandle...spaniel x poodle!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> Just call it a Spandle...spaniel x poodle!


hehe I like that Spandle!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Animallover26 said:


> Someone I know got a puppy recently and apparently he is a Sprockerpoo
> His Mum is a spoodle and his Dad a cockapoo
> 
> Anyone know what mix that is? Poodle something, but what is the somethings?


It's a completely ridiculous name for a Heinz 57 - sure he'll be a wonderful dog but I really don't hope they've paid £000s falling for a made up breed (and whose parents are very unlikely to be health tested)

Why can't they just say he's a mix?

Sorry but I just don't get it ...


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> A spoodle is a Cocker spaniel cross Poodle.


Surely that should be a cockerdoodle?! Lol sounds like a breed of chicken...


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Katalyst said:


> Surely that should be a cockerdoodle?! Lol sounds like a breed of chicken...


Or a Coodle 
or Cockoodle :Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> It's a completely ridiculous name for a Heinz 57 - sure he'll be a wonderful dog but I really don't hope they've paid £000s falling for a made up breed (and whose parents are very unlikely to be health tested)
> 
> Why can't they just say he's a mix?
> 
> Sorry but I just don't get it ...


I agree.

I have a poodle cross as you know, but if asked I just say 'he is a terrier cross poodle', I never use the silly crossbreed name for him. He is a mutt and I'm proud of that.

Having been told about this puppy I was like 'Oh a heinz 57!' - didn't go down well.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

The puppy is a mongrel as it's a cross of multiple breeds.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

labradrk said:


> The puppy is a mongrel as it's a cross of multiple breeds.


Oh yes, I know that, I just couldn't work out what the crosses were.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The names for crosses are getting sillier, both the portmanteau names & the names the BYBs are giving them- saw King Bullies (whatever they are), storkies & 'super rare goberians' for just £1,250 AND the breeder will even deliver!

And there is a growing trend for 3 & 4 way crosses- just a quick browse & there's cavapoos x yorkies, chihuahua x shorkies, labradoodle x newfies, cairn x shorkies, cocker x patterdale x poodle, lab x cocker x huskies & chi x crestie x poodles.

That's just 5 minutes browsing online pet marketplaces & IMO is horrendously depressing & says a lot about the current state of our society.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

I bet it will be a wonderful dog, spaniels are so much fun and poodles can be quite brainy, sounds like a fun dog to bring up.
I'm never sure why people get so frustrated with people crossing dog breeds, it's not like it's a new thing, many cross breeds make the most awesome pets and it often narrows the chances of the dog having a specific breed related health problem.
I have two crosses that are rescues in perfect health, were the parent dogs health tested? probably not but that doesn't mean they aren't fantastic, happy, healthy dogs.
Sorry to go off topic but it is daft that so many people have a negative attitude towards crosses, after all aren't those of us humans that have different ethnicities in our blood lines (myself included) simply cross breeds too?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

rockdot said:


> I bet it will be a wonderful dog, spaniels are so much fun and poodles can be quite brainy, sounds like a fun dog to bring up.
> I'm never sure why people get so frustrated with people crossing dog breeds, it's not like it's a new thing, many cross breeds make the most awesome pets and it often narrows the chances of the dog having a specific breed related health problem.
> I have two crosses that are rescues in perfect health, were the parent dogs health tested? probably not but that doesn't mean they aren't fantastic, happy, healthy dogs.
> Sorry to go off topic but it is daft that so many people have a negative attitude towards crosses, after all aren't those of us humans that have different ethnicities in our blood lines (myself included) simply cross breeds too?


It's not the dogs that are a problem but the stupid names. A cross of multiple dog breeds isn't a Sprockerpoo - it's a mongrel. When I was growing up a dog of mixed or unknown heritage was a mutt/mongrel/Heinz 57, it wasn't given a silly a name with a turd stuck at the end of it.

Unfortunately it has for the last decade or so especially been fashionable to stick any two dogs together, fuse the names together to make it sound cutesy and slap a big price tag on it and claim that the dogs are healthier. Which is of course all nonsense, but many an inexperienced dog owner falls for it, and the majority of people with these crosses I've seen have been first time dog owners. These breeders are playing to a clever market and know exactly what they are doing.

That's not to say that there are not some good ethical breeders out there - there are. But they still represent the minority.

It's also a myth that it can reduce health problems as with a lot of purebred dogs you are still doubling up on a lot of conditions unless you are actively testing for them. PRA in Labs and Poodles for example.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

rockdot said:


> I bet it will be a wonderful dog, spaniels are so much fun and poodles can be quite brainy, sounds like a fun dog to bring up.
> I'm never sure why people get so frustrated with people crossing dog breeds, it's not like it's a new thing, many cross breeds make the most awesome pets and it often narrows the chances of the dog having a specific breed related health problem.
> I have two crosses that are rescues in perfect health, were the parent dogs health tested? probably not but that doesn't mean they aren't fantastic, happy, healthy dogs.
> Sorry to go off topic but it is daft that so many people have a negative attitude towards crosses, after all aren't those of us humans that have different ethnicities in our blood lines (myself included) simply cross breeds too?


I don't think anyone on the forum has a negative attitude towards cross breeds. Many members have crossbreeds! The negativity comes from shoving any two random dogs together without health testing or taking breed traits, temperament etc etc etc into consideration. Then giving them a ridiculous name and charging a fortune for them because they know some muppet will pay for their very rare teacup inkypinkywawahpoo. Quite often bought on a whim without any type of research whatsoever, just because it's cute and has a funny name. When it grows twice the size they were expecting, pees on their carpet and chews their sofa it ends up in rescue or being shoved from home to home for the rest of its life.

Crossing two breeds isn't going to magically make hereditary health problems disappear either. You could end up with health issues from each breed thrown into the mix.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

labradrk said:


> It's not the dogs that are a problem but the stupid names. A cross of multiple dog breeds isn't a Sprockerpoo - it's a mongrel. When I was growing up a dog of mixed or unknown heritage was a mutt/mongrel/Heinz 57, it wasn't given a silly a name with a turd stuck at the end of it.
> 
> Unfortunately it has for the last decade or so especially been fashionable to stick any two dogs together, fuse the names together to make it sound cutesy and slap a big price tag on it and claim that the dogs are healthier. Which is of course all nonsense, but many an inexperienced dog owner falls for it, and the majority of people with these crosses I've seen have been first time dog owners. These breeders are playing to a clever market and know exactly what they are doing.
> 
> ...


Agreed the names are silly.
I personally think that any dog is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for.
some pure breeds are just shocking healthwise and yet at shows they are thought of as amazing i.e sloped backs or breathing troubles. Crossing breeds can actually help to solve these problems in blood lines so it really isn't a myth at all.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Nettles said:


> I don't think anyone on the forum has a negative attitude towards cross breeds. Many members have crossbreeds! The negativity comes from shoving any two random dogs together without health testing or taking breed traits, temperament etc etc etc into consideration. Then giving them a ridiculous name and charging a fortune for them because they know some muppet will pay for their very rare teacup inkypinkywawahpoo. Quite often bought on a whim without any type of research whatsoever, just because it's cute and has a funny name. When it grows twice the size they were expecting, pees on their carpet and chews their sofa it ends up in rescue or being shoved from home to home for the rest of its life.
> 
> Crossing two breeds isn't going to magically make hereditary health problems disappear either. You could end up with health issues from each breed thrown into the mix.


People will pay what they want to pay for any dog, despite the breed or cross.
Any dog can end up in a rescue, there are just as many pure breeds needing homes as there are crosses.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

rockdot said:


> Agreed the names are silly.
> I personally think that any dog is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for.
> some pure breeds are just shocking healthwise and yet at shows they are thought of as amazing i.e sloped backs or breathing troubles. Crossing breeds can actually help to solve these problems in blood lines so it really isn't a myth at all.


Of course people can pay whatever they wish, but the difference in supporting an ethical breeder versus an unethical one is that the unethical ones are breeding specifically to make money. The buyer is paying for the breeders twice annual Caribbean cruise or Wickes kitchen. They are not paying for expertise, for the breeder campaigning the dog(s), the health testing, the thoughtful pairing of the sire and dam to complement each other, etc. And yet bizarrely the 'designer' crosses can somehow in many cases cost MORE than an ethical breeder breeding to those standards. I believe that is in part to the perpetual myths surrounding such crosses; that they are healthier, don't shed, are "rare" and "unique", are "less hyper" and "make perfect family pets". Again, I think there is a reason you don't see many long-time 'dog people' jumping on the designer cross bandwagon.

THOUGHTFUL and informed cross breeding could certainly help some breeds with health problems improve. But this needs to be a closely designed program by people who know their breeds and know exactly what they are doing. In one of my breeds in their country of origin (Slovakia) there are still breeds being bred into the genepool to increase genetic diversity, but this is done by experts in the breed. Unfortunately most cross breeders are not looking to 'improve' anything except their finances.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> It's just an old fashioned mongrel in other words.


Certainly is!

Sproodle is a springer x poodle, cockerpoo is a cocker x poodle.

Sprockerpoo is mongrel by another name.

And I bet whoever bought it paid top dollar, too.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Nettles said:


> I don't think anyone on the forum has a negative attitude towards cross breeds. Many members have crossbreeds! The negativity comes from shoving any two random dogs together without health testing or taking breed traits, temperament etc etc etc into consideration. Then giving them a ridiculous name and charging a fortune for them because they know some muppet will pay for their very rare teacup inkypinkywawahpoo. Quite often bought on a whim without any type of research whatsoever, just because it's cute and has a funny name. When it grows twice the size they were expecting, pees on their carpet and chews their sofa it ends up in rescue or being shoved from home to home for the rest of its life.
> 
> Crossing two breeds isn't going to magically make hereditary health problems disappear either. You could end up with health issues from each breed thrown into the mix.


Excellent post, Nettles.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nettles said:


> I don't think anyone on the forum has a negative attitude towards cross breeds. Many members have crossbreeds! The negativity comes from shoving any two random dogs together without health testing or taking breed traits, temperament etc etc etc into consideration. Then giving them a ridiculous name and charging a fortune for them because they know some muppet will pay for their very rare teacup inkypinkywawahpoo. Quite often bought on a whim without any type of research whatsoever, just because it's cute and has a funny name. When it grows twice the size they were expecting, pees on their carpet and chews their sofa it ends up in rescue or being shoved from home to home for the rest of its life.
> 
> Crossing two breeds isn't going to magically make hereditary health problems disappear either. You could end up with health issues from each breed thrown into the mix.


I have no problem with cross breeds either, there are lovely ones on here. It's the stupid price people are willing to pay that gets me, some breeders are charging a lot more than most pedigree dogs cost.


----------



## DogsGoneRoaming (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm not a fan of all the silly names cross breeds get but it does help when someone asks what breed your dog is i guess as we all know our poos and orkies.

I would rather someones dog had a silly name as at least you get a general idea of its breeds than ohh its a mongrel. Mongrel also seems to be a word i often seem to hear spoken with venom by a lot of dog snobs at shows. I once overheard someone saying "ohhh our pedigree lost to that (insert rude word) mongrel thing." in reference to our dog, they weren't impressed when i reminded them they were doing the fun show as their pedigree didn't even have papers and barely looked like the breed it was.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

When I was a kid, if you had a dog whose parents were two different breeds, you had a crossbreed. If the parents were mixed breed dogs, you had a mongrel. And they were quite cheap to buy. Now you have the same dog, but it is given a fancy name and costs ££££s...crazy.

My dog is a collie cross. Her cross is something sighthoundy. Several people have suggested she is part borzoi, but even if I knew this were true, I wouldn't be calling her a borzollie! She is a cross-breed.


----------



## miljar (Jan 27, 2012)

CuddleMonster said:


> When I was a kid, if you had a dog whose parents were two different breeds, you had a crossbreed. If the parents were mixed breed dogs, you had a mongrel. And they were quite cheap to buy.


Why were they cheaper to buy than a Pedigree? Did it cost less to raise them than it did a pure bred, back when you were a kid? I don't think it does now.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

miljar said:


> Why were they cheaper to buy than a Pedigree? Did it cost less to raise them than it did a pure bred, back when you were a kid? I don't think it does now.


Of course it is cheaper when you don't do the relevant health tests needed...of course it is cheaper when you just slap two dogs together rather than traveling to the best stud dog available...I could go on, but as our resident BYB of ridiculous crosses I don't feel I need too


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

miljar said:


> Why were they cheaper to buy than a Pedigree? Did it cost less to raise them than it did a pure bred, back when you were a kid? I don't think it does now.


Cheap to buy compared to the ridiculous amounts charged now. Paying a reasonable price for a puppy that has been bred from healthy parents and raised properly is one thing. Paying several thousand pounds for a dog that has been bred anyhow just as long as it is a 'fashionable' mix is quite another.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Anybody seen the Siberian Spaniels advertised?


----------

